# Ήταν στραβό το κλήμα, το ’φαγε κι ο γάιδαρος



## maritri73 (Mar 20, 2013)

Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα αγγλικά;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 20, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες!

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, η μόνη _κοντινή_ που γνωρίζω στα αγγλικά είναι αυτή που λέει _Things will get worse before they get better_, αλλά έχω βρει μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα από το Μαλάουι  που αποδίδεται ως _As if it weren't bad enough to fall, the ladder lands on top of you._

Να περιμένουμε και κανέναν άλλο, όμως. ;)


----------



## cougr (Mar 20, 2013)

_When it rains, it pours.
Double whammy
Bad things happen in pairs/twos/threes._

Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα!


----------



## maritri73 (Mar 20, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να σας ευχαριστήσω αρκετά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 20, 2013)

cougr said:


> _When it rains, it pours.
> Double whammy
> Bad things happen in pairs/twos/threes._



+1 :up:


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2013)

Έχουμε και το αδελφό νηματάκι:

*ενός κακού μύρια έπονται = it never rains but it pours, misfortunes never come singly, bad things come in threes*

Τόσες τόσο ταιριαστές παροιμίες... Ας τις έχουμε πρόχειρες.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 20, 2013)

Να βάλουμε και το add insult to injury;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Να βάλουμε και το add insult to injury;


To σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά η συνηθέστερη απόδοσή του είναι «και, σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό...», όχι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2013)

Μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης από το Wordbank για να δούμε ποια απόδοση ταιριάζει καλύτερα:


 Les was fuming, and when the selectors added insult to injury by offering me the exalted role of substitute's substitute, 13th man, he and I said `Thanks, but no thanks' and promptly headed for Lime Street station.
 We then lost the next match against Victoria when we were all out in the second innings for 168, chasing 376 off 64 overs, and just to add more insult to injury I was hauled before the Australian Cricket Board and fined the equivalent of £ 200 for swearing.
 Ironic then that the state adds insult to injury by prolonging homosexual minority] five years past its heterosexual equivalent.
 To add insult to injury, farmers, the very same self-reliant small businessmen whose industry and enterprise had been so frequently extolled by Mrs Thatcher in her early days, became if not quite the enemy within, definitely not one of us.
 To add insult to injury, C. P. Snow told Williamson during a final-year interview for a job in the government laboratories `that I was not the sort of bright research engineer that they were looking for.
 Nixon, a City old boy, was badly at fault for the opening two goals and, to add insult to injury, needed eight stitches in a facial cut which forced him off for seven minutes.
 To add insult to injury, Rangers broke immediately and Jonas Thern fed Jorg Albertz on the left whose low cross was turned in by old king goals Ally McCoist.
 McCann added insult to mortal injury in time added on by scoring with a superb solo effort.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά η συνηθέστερη απόδοσή του είναι «και, σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό...», όχι;



Ναι, και αυτή, πιο συχνά, αλλά και το «και κερατάς και δαρμένος» [ahem, xεμένα μ' αρέσει με το εμ (hem): «εμ κερατάς, εμ δαρμένος»· κυκλοφορεί και με μετοχή στο πρώτο, πιο άσεμνη αλλά πιο παραστατική] και το «εκεί που μας χρωστάγανε, μας πήραν και το ΑΤΜ, το σεντούκι, το στρώμα το βόδι». 

Και κάπως το 'χα συνδέσει και με τον Γιάννη και το μέλι του - το κέρατό του μέσα, αυτός ο Γιάννης μέσα σ' όλα είναι, από την Αμάλθεια το πήρε; Παροιμιακός διανηματισμός, παροιμιώδης πανξουτονισμός. 


Good evening. Tonight on "It's the mind", we examine the phenomenon of déjà vu...


----------



## maritri73 (Mar 21, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, νομίζω ότι θα προτιμήσω το when it rains, it pours μου ακούγεται πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό αν και ο γάιδαρος έχει άλλη χάρη όπως και να το κάνουμε...


----------

